# Ovulation pain



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

Any one else have this? What do you do for it? Even 800mg of Motrin is not touching the pain anymore. It's mostly on my right side and I recognize the pain from when I had cysts on that ovary. Now once a month the pain is sometimes too much to take. For 2-3 days a month this pain and discomfort is hard to take.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

This is pretty common around ovulation time, and sometimes pain meds don't work. There are some non-med ideas such as sipping peppermint tea or using some of Heather's peppermint pills sometimes those help with the pain. Relaxing and contracting the muscles for a while has also been known to help. If things become really bothersome you can check with your doc for stronger meds. I know what you mean I often wonder what it's like to be one of the lucky people who hardly ever of tummy issues.


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

I get excrutiating ovulation pain and nothing relieves it. it feels like there is a string inside my abdomen that is being yanked on whenever I move.What helps me a bit is to keep still, with my body tilted to the side of the pain, and a hot water bottle. Buscopan and about 40mg codeine phosphate help ease it a bit.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Wow, that is a long time to feel the ovulation pain! I got sharp pains in my side, but it never lasted more than a day. Have you been checked for endometriosis, cysts, etc. recently?


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

Yes, I had a cyst removed in April and a hysterectomy in September, so I'm assuming everthing is fine right now. I have 1 day of really bad pain where I can't even stand up straight, followed by 1 or 2 days of dull pain. I probably should go back to the doctor but I am so tired of doctors that I decided to give it a rest for a while. Maybe I can just call for some stonger pain meds for next month. I know my only options to stop this is to back on the pill or have them (right one specifically) removed. Neither of them sound good right now. The main thing that sucks is my IBS flares up during this same time so I feel even worse.Mindy


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Yes i have the same problem, what with ovulation and my period, i would say i have only a week and half in a month of not so bad pain, it sucks


----------



## 14978 (Feb 12, 2006)

I too have been having very bad cramping around ovulation lately, almost as bad as period pain, this has been over the past year maybe and has gotten progressively worse, but last check at my obgyn she said everything was normal and that my body was just changing because I was getting older (just turned 40), but my C is markedly worse during ovulation, no one can figure out why, period pain is worse than ever and the anaprox I take for it barely does anything anymore, I know there must be a link but no one can find it, I'm scheduled for a ct scan but now I'm worried about the barium being constipating, the dr and radiology place keep saying it'll be fine but I've seen several posts on this board that the barium can make C a lot worse and I just really can't afford for the C to get worse than it is right now, I don't know what to do...p.s. mindy I too wonder what it's like to be comfortable in your own body, I'm so very tired of being in mine...


----------

